# Building a run: How do i protect my ferrets from climbing (or more importantly falling)?



## Woody118 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm planning on building them an outdoor run that is about 170-180cm tall, so I can stand upright when cleaning it, and have slabs on the floor to raise it off the grass and to prevent them from digging.

My problem is that I'm worried they'll climb up the mesh and jump, possibly from the top, hurting themselves. Is this something I should be worried about? If it is, how could I stop them hurting themselves?


----------



## Patchwork Petcare (Oct 2, 2020)

This would depend on what mesh you use whether or not they could easily climb it, but its safe to assume that they will probably give it a shot! :Hilarious I would recommend fixing tunnels around the walls low down. Hard plastic, flexible drainage pipes are great (have a look for "flex-drain" on amazon), and easy to fit on with zip ties. If you use a wide enough tunnel, its harder for them to climb too high, and if you fit enough different routes, that should be more fun for them than trying to climb the wall. And of course include plenty of their favourite toys/puzzles etc. so that climbing will be the least interesting activity for them. But even if you have a proper trouble maker decide to try climbing, the pipe should slow them down, so as long as you're supervising then it should at least be easy to catch them before they get far enough to hurt themselves. Hope this helps!


----------



## Woody118 (Aug 22, 2019)

would cladding the bottom 40/50cm prevent them since they'd have nothing to grip onto?


----------



## Patchwork Petcare (Oct 2, 2020)

cladding would help too, sure. Might need more than 50cm though, depending on how big your guys are and how well they can jump.


----------

